# Which bit for a fussy mouth?



## exracehorse (10 March 2016)

New horse. I've had him sedated and teeth checked. Saddle fitted. He's very unhappy in his mouth. Bought an expensive padded bridle. He's a 17 hands but small mouth. Between 5 and 5.5 inch. Hates French link. Hates neuve schuele. Is much better in egg butt snaffle and doesn't chomp so much. But is still not happy. Will shake head from side to side in irritation. Especially in walk. Not continuously but is obviously bothered. Bit sits ok. He's riding at novice dressage and I have lessons. My instructor thought a straight bar happy mouth. I'm at a loss what to suggest next. He's not awful but is unhappy which I want to solve and if he's happier in his work then he will be easier to ride.  He does carry tension and we are working on low and long and working on legs to hand etc.  Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## shortstuff99 (10 March 2016)

I would take a look at the NS Demi-Anky even though it's a single joint it works like a straightbar and my fussy mare loves it


----------



## old hand (10 March 2016)

have just had all this with a 17hh five year old, small mouth large and long tongue.  He was a lot better in a KK ultra but still refused to allow me to take a stronger contact if I needed to.  I was having to ride him just off the bit other wise he started shaking side to side and his tongue came out.  He is in a Micklem and has an extra large browband on.  A dressage friend said she had that with the tongue and it was the browband so took it off and he was transformed within minutes.  He gets quite forward to a fence and would not allow me to take a contact so it is a pleasure to have a normal horse!  Have now found a stretched version of the extra large one, it is about an inch longer and thinner so sits above the bone over his eye happily. That creates more room in it too, his ears seem to sit quite a long way back which I hadn't notice so I think even the Micklem was trapping his ears although it seemed to fit properly.


----------



## be positive (10 March 2016)

I prefer a straight Nathe to a happy mouth, much more flexible and will encourage them to seek a contact, my fussy horse is in one with full cheeks and is far better in this than the many other options I tried, he doesn't like the happy mouth as the shaped parts sit on the sensitive bars of his narrow lower jaw.


----------



## pennandh (10 March 2016)

If he's fussy in his mouth and prefers an eggbutt to a loose-ring, then I'd say go for the stillest thing you can find - straight bar happy mouth, or a mullen mouthpiece (which I personally prefer, but whatever works) on an eggbutt or hanging cheek is probably a good starting point.

Might also be worth having a vet look at any points on his head where the bridle makes contact, because even a correctly fitted padded bridle may irritate him if there's some underlying area of soreness.

There are also, of course, various hackamores and bitless bridles that you could try, but be very careful that they are fitted properly (there's a lot of variation in what is the proper fit between different set-ups, and they can - like all tack - cause damage if fitted incorrectly). These aren't dressage-legal, but the horse's comfort has to come first.


----------



## criso (10 March 2016)

You could try a Myler Comfort snaffle, it has less movement as it has a sleeve across the joint and being quite thin can be good for a small mouth that doesn't have much room.  If you get the Level 1 without hooks it's dressage legal if that is a consideration.


----------



## exracehorse (10 March 2016)

Thanks you all. It's so frustrating to find something he really likes. And expensive to keep buying bits. But he's not happy so shall try some of your suggestions. X


----------



## JennBags (10 March 2016)

Like be positive, mine is in a straight bar Nathe with full cheeks, and he's definitely more settled in his mouth in it.   I've tried a Myler comfort hanging cheek but he didn't really settle in it.  It is a case of trial and error I'm afraid.


----------



## Ballerina (11 March 2016)

I've got a pony like this and I contacted the horse bit shop and they have mentioned the bombers bits happy tongue.you can hire them first before buying.


----------



## only_me (11 March 2016)

I've also a 17h horse with small mouth.
He was in a sided French link (bog standard cottage craft) and was started to resist; he's basically been in that bit since he was 4 (now 10) with only a few tried changes but was always happiest in the sided french link. 
I switched him to the ns verdinbrand couple of weeks ago and switched the noseband back to a plain cavesson. He's never been happier! and because it's a slightly harsher bit I'm able to have a lighter contact and he is going really well with him maintain a correct light contact & has a lovely soft mouth frothing away  He still stretches forward and down into bit when stretching, so is obviously happy. 

Might be worth a try?


----------



## catembi (11 March 2016)

If you're not competing, try bitless?  My ex-racer was always a bit fussy (teeth done very properly by vets; wolf tooth that was in the way removed etc which did help a lot) so I tried him in a hackamore & the contact is very, very consistent in that.  We're only pottering at home, so it works for us.

T x


----------



## criso (11 March 2016)

The other thing that made a big difference with one of mine was removing the noseband or using a drop.  He had had teeth issues which were resolved but he preferred not to have anything where a cavesson would go.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 March 2016)

For our fussy contact horse, we put her in the eggbut Myler comfort snaffle and it made a big difference. Stil,l but not as solid as the mullen mouth pieces, and I could never get the hanging cheek to fit quiet right lol.


----------



## SuperCat007 (11 March 2016)

Loosen the noseband right off and either a happy mouth straight bar (though these aren't dressage legal due to the bumps in the mouth piece) or a Myler comfort mouthpiece. Mine is extremely fussy and we switch between the two, he gets a bit heavy in the straight bar so I switch to the Myler, if he gets sensitive in that we go back to the Happy Mouth.


----------



## exracehorse (11 March 2016)

I'm going to buy a rubber straight bar tomorrow. I can't loosen the nose band as the sides shift forward towards his eyes. But it's not tight and heavily padded.


----------



## criso (11 March 2016)

You could try without a noseband just to see if it makes a difference, won't cost anything.  That's how I found out mine was better without.  I think I'd taken the bridle apart to clean and hadn't put the noseband back on properly. My sharer just rode without and reported back how happy he was.  Did make him look even more like the failed racehorse he was though.


----------



## nikkimariet (11 March 2016)

Turtle top from NS 

Mine is 15.2hh so dinky but has 5" mouth with a lot of gum and tongue so not much room.


----------



## JennBags (11 March 2016)

SuperCat007 said:



			Loosen the noseband right off and either a happy mouth straight bar (though these aren't dressage legal due to the bumps in the mouth piece) or a Myler comfort mouthpiece. Mine is extremely fussy and we switch between the two, he gets a bit heavy in the straight bar so I switch to the Myler, if he gets sensitive in that we go back to the Happy Mouth.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know they weren't dressage legal - it's not obvious or clear in the handbook - is that definitely correct?


----------



## Under-the-radar (11 March 2016)

JennBags said:



			I didn't know they weren't dressage legal - it's not obvious or clear in the handbook - is that definitely correct?
		
Click to expand...

Yes - Happy mouth straight bars are not BD legal due to the bumps  

OP - if you are not worried about BD legal, I have just started using a Beris ported snaffle.  My mare has a very little mouth (4.5" on a 15.2 - not wanting to outdo you NMT  ), but with a big tongue.  Most double jointed bits were just too wide in the middle, which meant that the jointed parts were in the wrong place. We tried single jointed egbutt, which improved things, and then tried a straight bar egbutt which improved things again.  The Beris ported snaffle is improvement again - with her much more inclined to take a consistent contact.


----------



## jump jet (11 March 2016)

My young horse is extremely fussy in his mouth and I was recommended to ring up Bomber bits. I did and explained the issue with my horse and they said to try a happy tongue loose ring. They were so helpful and have bits to suit every problem! Will always be my port of call now! They were fantastic!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 March 2016)

I feel your pain.  I have a young NF who has a big mouth - 6" and a low palate.  My bit collection is growing again.  Full cheeks, hanging cheeks, loose rings, bits with lozenge-which she hated, mullen mouth which she kept getting her tongue over.  Teeth and saddle checks etc all done.  Taken noseband off, changed noseband.  She's better when concentrating and working hard but as she's green at present I'm not forcing anything.  I too, will now have a look at the Bomber bits.


----------



## exracehorse (11 March 2016)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I feel your pain.  I have a young NF who has a big mouth - 6" and a low palate.  My bit collection is growing again.  Full cheeks, hanging cheeks, loose rings, bits with lozenge-which she hated, mullen mouth which she kept getting her tongue over.  Teeth and saddle checks etc all done.  Taken noseband off, changed noseband.  She's better when concentrating and working hard but as she's green at present I'm not forcing anything.  I too, will now have a look at the Bomber bits.
		
Click to expand...

It's doing my head in. And hours searching on Google. I have the same issue as you in that when he's working and I mean really working, he doesn't do it. But we are struggling in walk and that's where the tension shows as well. Flipping the head. Crunching on bit and occasional head shake side to side. But because he's young, green and unfit we are sticking to 20 min sessions.  I bought a straight bar (with bumps in it ) today. Happy mouth. He
Hated it. Crossed his jaw. Opened mouth as much as possible. Worse than in his eggburt.  In the shires French link he tried to bite it in half with the irritation so the korstel eggburt sweet iron is still his fav but
He's not happy.  I think he hated the happy mouth as it was chunky in his mouth. Doesn't like the lozenge type either so he wasn't impressed with the neuve schuele team up bit.  Grrrrr. So frustrating.


----------



## Auslander (11 March 2016)

My go-to for horses which are fussy in the mouth is a single jointed eggbutt snaffle with a curved mouthpiece, which considerably reduces the nutcracker action. I've not met a horse who didn't like it yet.


----------



## DJ (11 March 2016)

I have heard a lot of good about the "Rockin S snaffle", google it  ... It is designed to sit very still in the mouth.

You can trial them for £9.50 too, so won`t break the bank to try it  

http://www.thehorsebitshop.co.uk/product.php?xProd=340


----------



## exracehorse (11 March 2016)

Auslander said:



			My go-to for horses which are fussy in the mouth is a single jointed eggbutt snaffle with a curved mouthpiece, which considerably reduces the nutcracker action. I've not met a horse who didn't like it yet.
		
Click to expand...

. Which make do you recommend?  Out of all the bits he hates the thicker ones and prefers eggburt but I do worry about the nut cracker effect


----------



## Auslander (11 March 2016)

exracehorse said:



			. Which make do you recommend?  Out of all the bits he hates the thicker ones and prefers eggburt but I do worry about the nut cracker effect
		
Click to expand...

Mine is Shires. There is virtually no nutcracker action, as the curved mouthpiece is designed to prevent it. Mouthpiece is fairly thin too - I bought it because my horse has a fleshy tongue - and he found it very comfortable. So comfortable that I swiftly realised that hacking out in it was a really bad idea!
Eggbutt is the style of the rings - do you mean that he prefers a single joint?


----------



## exracehorse (11 March 2016)

Auslander said:



			Mine is Shires. There is virtually no nutcracker action, as the curved mouthpiece is designed to prevent it. Mouthpiece is fairly thin too - I bought it because my horse has a fleshy tongue - and he found it very comfortable. So comfortable that I swiftly realised that hacking out in it was a really bad idea!
Eggbutt is the style of the rings - do you mean that he prefers a single joint?
		
Click to expand...

yes. Hates the lozenge type or French link. Anything bigger in his small mouth. Shall look up shires


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 March 2016)

Sobs, shires haven't got it in a 6".  I normally have mine in a JP curved loose ring but Flicka needs the stability of a fixed ring.


----------



## orionstar (11 March 2016)

Straight bar nathe full cheek here too, after trying several bits, including most of the Neue schule bits, french link, jointed, hanging cheek etc. He stopped head shaking and snatching straight away, and we've never looked back.


----------



## Auslander (12 March 2016)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Sobs, shires haven't got it in a 6".  I normally have mine in a JP curved loose ring but Flicka needs the stability of a fixed ring.
		
Click to expand...

They come up quite big. I've just held it up against my weymouth, which is 5.5, and it looks bigger to me.


----------



## Tiarella (12 March 2016)

Haven't read all the comments so not sure if anyone has reccomended the myler comfort snaffle? It's a fantastic bit and my connie who was very unhappy in anything else loves this one


----------



## Mamamia (12 March 2016)

I've just put my super fussy mare with a large tongue (she even sticks it out when sleeping) in an Informed Designs curved Mullen mouth.  It has made a massive difference. The bar is thin so leaves room for the tongue and the hanging cheek takes pressure off the tongue when you take a contact.

The bit is dressage legal but I use it with a Micklem and bit clips for extra stability, which aren't. 

You can trial from the Horse Bit Bank if interested.


----------



## nato (14 March 2016)

nikkimariet said:



			Turtle top from NS 

Mine is 15.2hh so dinky but has 5" mouth with a lot of gum and tongue so not much room.
		
Click to expand...

What turtle top do you have NMT? Is it the loose ring? Would like a turtle top with more stability (e.g. eggbut or hanging cheek) but Horse Bit Bank dont seem to stock.

My horse is very fussy at the bit - locks her jaw and flaps the lip, seems to not respond to Myler Comfort Snaffle as much as I'd hoped. The turtle top looks good!


----------



## Annagain (14 March 2016)

I too would say mullen mouth. Mine was exactly the same and is great in a Myler mullen mouth hanging cheek. I only got the Myler as I couldn't find another hanging cheek mullen mouth in a 6" but the curve is quite pronounced and I think that's been an extra help. He hates anything with a joint, whether single or double, curved or straight.


----------



## ester (14 March 2016)

ditto mullen mouth hanging cheek, very very still!


----------



## Ellevis (14 March 2016)

Another vote for the nathe straight bar snaffle.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 March 2016)

I am very pleased to say that I have encouraging news.  I found a 6" JP curved eggbutt snaffle, hacked out in it today and she seemed to like it.  Fingers crossed that she's ok with it tomorrow, have a lesson so time will tell!  Thanks Aus.


----------



## exracehorse (17 March 2016)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I am very pleased to say that I have encouraging news.  I found a 6" JP curved eggbutt snaffle, hacked out in it today and she seemed to like it.  Fingers crossed that she's ok with it tomorrow, have a lesson so time will tell!  Thanks Aus. 

Click to expand...

 yes. I've ordered a korstel one. He won't accept anything straight. Tried the happy mouth straight last week and he really protested. Only the plain eggburt is the preferred one. And the curved ones are soposed to stop the nut cracker.  I just want him happy in his mouth.


----------



## nato (17 March 2016)

ester said:



			ditto mullen mouth hanging cheek, very very still!
		
Click to expand...

My fusspot doesnt like the hanging cheek Mullen mouth as much as I'd like, she tenses in her jaw so think I need something to encourage relaxation!


----------



## millitiger (17 March 2016)

Turtle top with full cheeks-it rides very differently to the loosering version.
Or a Hippus if you can get your hands on one.

Both have been excellent on a number of fussy horses.


----------



## jules9203 (17 March 2016)

exracehorse said:



			Thanks you all. It's so frustrating to find something he really likes. And expensive to keep buying bits. But he's not happy so shall try some of your suggestions. X
		
Click to expand...

There is a bitting company that doesn't make you pay in advance but I cant remember their name!


----------



## nato (17 March 2016)

jules9203 said:



			There is a bitting company that doesn't make you pay in advance but I cant remember their name!
		
Click to expand...

Horse Bit Shop. 

They work out more expensive than the Horse Bit Bank who you pay upfront with though - as their trial price is more expensive than the 10% of purchase price that the Horse Bit Bank charge, and their purchase price is also more expensive.

I just do the terrible thing of putting it on my credit card and then paying back the price once I've made a decision


----------

